
Proposal for namespacing in OCaml - testcross
https://github.com/lpw25/namespaces
======
rwmj
This sounds invasive. Will it be possible to mix old/new compilers? (Because
we support a large variety of platforms, some quite old, we cannot just
upgrade everyone's OCaml compiler to the latest version all at once).

Plus I've never found systems like Java where module names follow directory
structures to be very pleasant.

~~~
djs55
I don't know the answer to the mix old/new compilers question but it looks
like it's only the directory structure of the compiled artefacts that's
important rather than the directory structure of the source code. It looks
like you could keep all your source in one directory (unlike Java IIRC) and
then compile it with `-I` and `-P` options.

------
snuxoll
Can we stop posting proposals or RFC's people have submitted as "X coming to
Y" \- namespaces would be handy in ocaml, but until I see a patch with serious
consideration from the developers on a mailing list/github/issue
tracker/whatever it's nothing more than a POC.

~~~
lindig
You might want to take a closer look who proposed this before being so
dismissive.

